# Java Webserver



## ts230 (18. März 2009)

Hallo!
Kennt jemand von euch einen Webserver den man in ein Java-Programm einbinden kann der GET und POST's handeln kann? Ich möchte nähmlich dass das Java-Programm ein kleines Form ausliefert(über einen GET-request den ich auch schon laufend habe) welches über Post dann zurück gesended wird. Leider habe ich noch nichts gefunden-. Das einzige in einem Post request was mich interessiert ist wirklich das POST an sich. Wie ich dann ein XML-Dokument zurück sende sobald der POST-Request gesended wurde ist mir ja klar(aber bitte korrektieren wen falsh ( dass ich einfach nur das XML als response mit headern(das ist dann doch ein GET,richtig?) zurück kommt. Ich möchte sozusagend die Formulardaten über POST verarbeiten und dann ein XML zurück senden.  

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
P.S. Ich hoffe,ihr wisst was ich meine (;


----------



## vfl_freak (18. März 2009)

Moin,

vermutlich sichts Du sowas wie Tomcat, oder 
*http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apache_Tomcat
*
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## ts230 (18. März 2009)

Alles was ich brauche ist dass der Webserver GET requests machen kann und halt eben die POST-daten finden und in ein Array schreiben kann. 
Ein post sehe so aus:

```
POST /J/parser HTTP/1.0
    User-Agent: HTTPTool/1.0
    Content-Type: application/x-www-form-urlencoded
    Content-Length: 32

    home=Cosby&favorite+flavor=flies
```
Nun möchte ich dass der server das( home=Cosby&favorite+flavor=flies) Erkennt und in ein Array schreibt dass ich es so ausgeben kann
	
	
	



```
String post;
post = ?;//Dort wird die Zeile Gefunden die das Post enthält
String[] POST = post.split("&");
System.out.println(POST[0]);//Wäre dann home=Cosby
//Mit POST[0].split("="); kommt das raus inm einem array: [0]-variable,[1] - Value
```
Da muss ich halt den Text zwischen den beiden leeren Zeilen in eine String-Variable machen.
Achen Webserver der schon GET-Requests handeln kann kommt von  hier. ist aber ein bisschen erweitert(Nichts GROßES,nur dass der Server halt nur bestimmte DAteien ausliefern wird.)
Hoffe du verstehst was ich meine (;


----------



## Oliver Gierke (19. März 2009)

Java 6 bringt einen kleinen Webserver mit:

http://www.tutego.com/blog/javainsel/2006/07/insel-einen-webserver-mit-der.html

REINHAUN!


----------



## ts230 (21. März 2009)

Agrh!
Jetzt hab ich mir schon einen Webserver der Directory Listings und 404Pages und post handeln kann geschrieben. Ich habe auch etwas komisches herausgefunden:Java läßt mich nicht ServerSockets auf ports unter 1024 machen...ist das normal?Und falls jemand im server interesiert ist,dann hänge ich ihn an.


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (21. März 2009)

ts230 hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe auch etwas komisches herausgefunden:Java läßt mich nicht ServerSockets auf ports unter 1024 machen...ist das normal?


Das ist vemutlich ein Berechtigungsproblem. In unixoiden Systemen darf ein normaler Benutzer keine TCP-Ports < 1024 öffnen.

Grüße, Matthias


----------



## ts230 (21. März 2009)

Danke. MAC OS X basiert doch auch auf Unix? DAnn bräuchte ich im Spinner sowieso nur ports höher als 1024 auswählbar machen.


----------

